# CANCELLED Midsummer Motorhome & Caravan Show. Kelmarsh H



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All


Ive just realised booking for this show closes on 28th May which means you now have 27 days left in which to book, and there are quite a few on the rally list showing unconfirmed!!!

So come on folks get booking please or if you have now booked please confirm yourself or if you can not then let one of us know and we will do it for you.

Your marshals for this show are JollyJack Bob and Andrea and they would like a few more to join them at Kelmarsh Hall


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Still room for plenty of you to join Bob & Andrea at Kelmarshal Hall


There are quite a few still unconfirmed as well have any of you now booked please?



Jacquie


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

This will be a splendid weekend and we are travelling back from France to be there - via the Hamble Rally of course! 

We are really looking forward to a great time - It would be really nice to get some more names on the list


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Those still showing unconfirmed are

domannhal
waspes
prideoflions
olly_sam
sweeny


Have any of you now booked please? you only have to 10am on Monday 28th May 2012 in which to book.


Jacquie


----------



## brynric (Oct 17, 2009)

I think I've confirmed. I filled in lots of boxed and they appeared to take money from me. I've gone from red to green but that may just be the diet.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

brynric said:


> I think I've confirmed. I filled in lots of boxed and they appeared to take money from me. I've gone from red to green but that may just be the diet.


Well done Bryn 

Anymore now booked?????

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Just a reminder you only have * 15 days left* to book for Kelmarsh Hall booking closes at 9am on the 28th May.

Those still unconfirmed are

domannhal
waspes
prideoflions
olly_sam
sweeny
Nelson750FLM

Have any of you now booked please????

Bob could do with a few more of you joining him there
please pretty please

Jacquie


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

Thanks Jac,

Yes come on everyone we are bringing the sun back from France so it will be good!


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Everyone

I notice a few more have now booked for this show only 3 unconfirmed  

olly_sam
waspes
ched999uk

It sounds a fabulous weekend with 2 outdoor concerts, a motorhome show and camping in the beautiful grounds of Kelmarsh Hall, full show details are here:

http://www.outandaboutlive.co.uk/Shows/The-Midsummer-Motorhome-and-Caravan-Show/_sh26

If you pre-book to camp with MotorhomeFacts you can save a fantastic *£10* on the pay on the gate camping price as well as the chance to camp with your MHF friends.

This show was a great success when it was held at Belvoir Castle last year and I'm sure this year will be just as good. Only 2 weeks left to book and save at this event, so come on folks let's have a few more of you joining JollyJack (Bob and Andrea) who are the MHF marshals this year.

Put your name on the MHF list here:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=344

Then follow the link in the MHF listing to book with the show organisers.


----------



## ClarkeKent (Mar 16, 2012)

Hi Jacquie & John 
We are booked and paid up all though we are still shown as unconfirmed.
New to the club this year and still hacking my way around the websites.
See you there.
Clarke Kent

Ps lets hope it doen't rain like it did at Peterborough


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi ClarkeKent

I've confirmed you on the list, thanks for letting us know. Hope you enjoy the show.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Still just time to book folks booking closes at 9am on Monday 28th May

Those still unconfirmed are

olly_sam
waspes
ched999uk 





Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

You now only have * 7 DAYS* in which to book for Kelmarsh Hall

Jacquie


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

We will get booked asap.
Cheers for the reminder.


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

Anyone else coming to join us at Kelmarsh?

You'll need to be quick to get the discount  booking closes at 9am on Monday 28th May 

olly_sam and ched999uk still unconfirmed

We are looking forward to meeting everyone


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

You only have whats left of today and tomorrow to book for this show folks booking closes at 9am on Monday 28th May 2012



Jacquie


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi

Last chance to book this show rally and get the £10 Club pre-booking saving. *Booking closes at 10am tomorrow morning.*

There are still 2 on the MHF list who have not confirmed that they have booked with Warners the Show organisers, they are:

olly_sam 
plasticplumber

If you do not pre-book you will still be able to go and pay on the gate but instead of costing £54 it will cost you £69!!


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Booking for this show is now CLOSED


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

I have today received the list of attendees from Warners for Kelmarsh Hall.

There are three names on the Warners list that are NOT on our Motorhome Facts list - their surnames are:


Coughlan
Nicholas
Wears

Will all these attendees please contact me and give me your user names please.


----------



## mickric (Jun 30, 2008)

Hi Jackie,
Just to confirm thar we shall be at Kelmarsh, and have recieved our booking back.

Kind regards

MICKRIC


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All 

Due to adverse weather conditions at Kelmash Hall Warners have now cancelled this show.





Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All 

Due to adverse weather conditions at Kelmash Hall Warners have now cancelled this show.

I have e.mailed everyone on the rally list but there are 3 who we do not know who they are just hope you read this.


Warners tell me they will be contacting all the pre booked folks tomorrow either by phone or e.mail.




Jacquie


----------



## cypsygal (Dec 19, 2009)

Jacqui

thank you for the message, altho must say we r dissappointed!!! This was our first outing of the year, and we are hoping to swap our motohome for a different model, so were looking forward to having a mooch around the vans on show. ?What shall we do now?


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

ClarkeKent said:


> Ps lets hope it doen't rain like it did at Peterborough


i can see we have a jonah on board

seriously thanks lady j other plans made now, would have been tight trying to rearrange at the weekend


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

cypsygal said:


> Jacqui
> 
> thank you for the message, altho must say we r dissappointed!!! This was our first outing of the year, and we are hoping to swap our motohome for a different model, so were looking forward to having a mooch around the vans on show. ?What shall we do now?


Hi cypsygal

You could join us at Stratford or Shrewsbury thats if they are not cancelled :roll: :lol:

Jacqiue


----------



## cypsygal (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks Jacqui but need to be Loughborough way to collect sons belongings from uni, this weekend (The midsummer great escape has been a bonus to this 'chore' over the last few years!). Have found a cs at Rutland Water - The Paddock, so it wont be the same, i.e. no camaraderie, shows or shopping, but hopefully restful. 

kind regards

Lynda


----------



## plasticplumber (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up on this. I had checked on Out and About Live earlier yesterday as with the recent rain in that area and the forecast for heavy rain and strong winds there on Thursday and Friday it was looking inevitable. Roll on Knutsford.


----------



## sooty10 (Feb 22, 2009)

We hope to go to Stratford and arrive Tuesday, when will you find out if they decide to cancel.

Keith (sooty)


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

sooty10 said:


> We hope to go to Stratford and arrive Tuesday, when will you find out if they decide to cancel.
> 
> Keith (sooty)


When they let me know Keith :roll: :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

cypsygal said:


> Have found a cs at Rutland Water - The Paddock, so it wont be the same, i.e. no camaraderie, shows or shopping, but hopefully restful.
> 
> kind regards
> 
> Lynda


hope you dont bring the rain with you my alternative to the show is at my daughters down the road at edith weston slabbing


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

Has anyone had any response to the online refund/Lincoln show tickets form?
I filled in the form to request a refund as not sure if we can go to Lincoln yet. 
I have not had an email saying that they are dealing with the refund or anything. I realise that they have a huge amount to sort out but anyone had any news?

Cheers


----------



## brynric (Oct 17, 2009)

I had a phone call from the organisers a couple of days after the cancellation offering a refund or upgrade to Lincoln. I opted for the Lincoln show but I've had no further communication yet. But then its very early days in terms of booking. 
We hope to get to Stratford this weekend as a bit of an alternative.


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks, I will have to be more patient  I certainly don't envy them sort all this out. Must be costing tens of thousands.


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

Credit card bill just arrived and the refund is there. So even though no email the refund was prompt. Which was great. Hope we get some better weather so the shows can be successful.


----------

